# new horse not eating



## Sandra L. (Mar 24, 2009)

Got filly a week ago last Sat. Was told she was not bred. Would not take a rocket scientist to see a foal that is very active and kicking like crazy. They seem to have no clue as to when some stallions escaped. Also told she had been on hay and grass all winter with minimal feed.

I started her out with small amount of feed, still haven't reached a full 1 pound coffee can, but was close. She refused to eat last night and this morning.

This filly also has some teeth problems so not sure if that is what's going on. Doesn't stop there. She also has some major problems with both front feet. The sole and the hoof wall have seperated, we spent a couple of hours digging out gravel, trimming her feet and put betadine on them.

I have no clue when she is due. There is major movement in front of the flank area, both sides.

Any help you can offer would be much appreciated.

Sandra


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 24, 2009)

I would wonder if you were digging in her feet to get gravel out if she is in a lot of pain? I would have the vet out to do her teeth and look at her feet and assess her for a foal on board and possible pain management?

Other people can chime in here, but I would start there.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 24, 2009)

I would have your vet AND your farrier out to look at her ASAP. Strangers simply cannot give your horse the help it needs over a public Internet forum.

Good luck to you!

Andrea


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 25, 2009)

I second Disneyhorse and I would not waste a minute before I called!!!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 25, 2009)

Is she eating hay and just not eating her grain?


----------



## Sandra L. (Mar 25, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> Is she eating hay and just not eating her grain?


yes, she is eating hay.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 26, 2009)

If she has never had grain before this might not be to unusual also have you thought about ulcers?

If she is eating enough hay then the immediate concern is less IMO


----------



## Boinky (Mar 26, 2009)

is it possible she may be foundering? either from feeding her grain (even if you started her slowly perhaps she just couldnt' tollerate it) or because she's pregnant (sometimes there is a form of founder that comes with pregnancy).


----------



## Sandra L. (Mar 26, 2009)

Boinky said:


> is it possible she may be foundering? either from feeding her grain (even if you started her slowly perhaps she just couldnt' tollerate it) or because she's pregnant (sometimes there is a form of founder that comes with pregnancy).


The vet was here yesterday. Trimmed more on her feet. He seems to think she is probably not use to having feed. Also said it was possible her mouth hurt, she has several new teeth on top coming in. No temperature and gut sounds were good. He confirmed she is in foal. He wants her on 1 cup of feed 2 times a day and a small flake of hay 2 times a day.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Mar 26, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> If she has never had grain before this might not be to unusual also have you thought about ulcers?
> If she is eating enough hay then the immediate concern is less IMO



Refusing grain ( or only eating a few bites and then quitting )but eating hay is a sign of ulcers. Ask your vet about a tube of Ulcergard. With a mini one tube will give you 6 doses and you'll know within 24 hrs if it's helping.


----------

